# Meine Homepage



## stupcat (8. Oktober 2006)

wie erstelle ich eine web seite.
1.ich hab schon 1 domain
2.das sol nichts kosten 
3.wie lade ich die webseite hoch 
4.ich hab keib plan davon und würde mich freuen wen ihr helfen könt


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich war mal so frei, Deine Fragen in ein eigenes Thema zu packen, da sie in dem Thread Meine Homepage (http://www.dfmusik.de)  etwas deplatziert waren.

Und bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, siehe hierzu die Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

stupcat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie erstelle ich eine web seite.


Zum Beispiel mit einem Programm wie Weaverslave oder NVU.


			
				stupcat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.ich hab schon 1 domain


Warum hast Du schon eine Domain wenn Du noch keine Ahnung hast wie Du diese mit Leben fuellst?


			
				stupcat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2.das sol nichts kosten


Die beiden oben genannten Programme sind kostenlos.


			
				stupcat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.wie lade ich die webseite hoch


Per FTP.


			
				stupcat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4.ich hab keib plan davon und würde mich freuen wen ihr helfen könt


de.selfhtml.org ist eine sehr gute Quelle um den Umgang mit HTML zu erlernen. Du kannst Dir die Website natuerlich auch komplett zusammenklicken, aber so manches Mal muss man doch mal in den HTML-Code schauen. Z.B. wenn bestimmte Funktionen vom Editor nicht unterstuetzt werden oder aber fuer Feintuning. Aber im Grunde geht es auch ohne HTML-Kenntnisse.


----------

